
Ask HN: Creatively commons or open CS, Math, technical textbooks - melanchroes
I know about the classic SICP book but it is difficult to come across computer science textbooks that are Creative Commons licensed or allow open use of the text. Has anybody come across high quality open textbooks?
======
mindcrime
For maths, here's a good starting point:

[https://people.math.gatech.edu/~cain/textbooks/onlinebooks.h...](https://people.math.gatech.edu/~cain/textbooks/onlinebooks.html)

For CS, check:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/csbooks/](https://www.reddit.com/r/csbooks/)

For more maths, and other topics, see:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/eebooks](http://www.reddit.com/r/eebooks)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/mathbooks](http://www.reddit.com/r/mathbooks)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/physicsbooks](http://www.reddit.com/r/physicsbooks)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/econbooks](http://www.reddit.com/r/econbooks)

For yet more on maths, see:

[https://aimath.org/textbooks/approved-
textbooks/](https://aimath.org/textbooks/approved-textbooks/)

~~~
melanchroes
Thank you. These are great leads.

------
joedavnport2
if you feel the desire to branch out into specific applications, i can point
out there are some technical manuals in this area that relates, in
specificity, to music:

[http://www.csounds.com/manual/html/](http://www.csounds.com/manual/html/)

[http://msp.ucsd.edu/techniques.htm](http://msp.ucsd.edu/techniques.htm)

\- it is higly likely one would need a budget for additional publications,
were they to explore this subject in detail. isn't it also possible to learn
CS from documents on a chosen module?

------
brogrammer2019
Also, Programming Notes for Professionals books

Link: [https://books.goalkicker.com/](https://books.goalkicker.com/)

------
melanchroes
Also taking leads for CS / technical blogs and other media that are explicitly
open / Creative Commons licensed

